
The Unemployed Worker's New Friend: Outsourcers - shrikant
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052702303499204576387511296578664.html
======
jkic47
It would be interesting to see how effective this approach is. I was told by
the HR firm helping us through our last layoff that most technical jobs (in
the US at least) were won as a result of personal contacts or networking
rather than a crop-dusting approach.

